# Having trouble signing upto Playstation Network



## Elliott19864 (May 11, 2008)

I get to the address page and it wont recognise my address. Highly annoying.

Can anyone help out?


----------



## theshrew (May 21, 2008)

What you mean the address page ?


----------

